# 13" True Niger Rhom



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

I'd like to share some pics of my 13" true niger just recently imported


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. a huge great looking Rhom... congrats...







!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

PIRANHA KING said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL


I'm beginning to think I need a rhom.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking rhom you've got there.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

a_plus1234 said:


> I'd like to share some pics of my 13" true niger just recently imported


"true niger"=BS term. There is no such fish ..you have a rhom, most likely from peru. Many other people own this fish in various sizes.

Jason.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice looking rhom buddy.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

That is a Serrasalmus Rhombeus from the Rio Nanay in Iquitos Peru. I have the same fish.
Nice specimin.


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

great looking rhom


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

That is a nice looking brute.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Excellent, excellent specimen! I think that's one of the best rhoms I've seen on this site. He looks FLAWLESS! How did you manage to have a fish that size imported without one tattered fin? I really like the blue background against the black gravel and black stand/canopy. Very nice set-up, that rhom looks great in it.








~Taylor~


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

WOW! great looking rhom.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very very FLAWLESS rhom..


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice rhom


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Why are you guys trying to correct him?
isn't a Serrasalmus rhombeus also called a Serrasalmus niger?
a black piranha


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Canso said:


> Why are you guys trying to correct him?
> isn't a Serrasalmus rhombeus also called a Serrasalmus niger?
> a black piranha


The name Serrasalmus niger was replaced with Serrasalmus rhombeus.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

looks good


----------



## naggalowmo (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow its so round like a dinner plate. Very nice!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice looking rhom!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW, sweet Rhom!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking rhom.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

NOW THAT IS ONE SEXY LITTLE BEAST OF BEAUTY


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

EVERYONE HAS BIGGER FISH THEN ME! NICE FISH!

ICEMAN!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

looks good. I wish I could find myself one like that.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Is that the lighting or do i see ALOT of purple there???


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

im not gonna lie i think thats the best looking big rhom ive seen


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

.....that fish rock's


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow. Keep that fish forever! How big of a tank is that?


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

this is a true niger from my book

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...8&#entry1515338


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice looking rhom. Has some beautiful color.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

redpiranhas4 said:


> this is a true niger from my book
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...8&#entry1515338


serrasalmus niger= old term
serrasalmus rhombeus= new term

both are the same thing... def a nice fish! and def the roundest rhom i have seen!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

all I have to say is NOT TRUE..

very nice rohm


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

redpiranhas4 said:


> this is a true niger from my book
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...8&#entry1515338


Sorry mate, what do you mean by "my book" do you mean you wrote the book? or is it a book from your collection. The books probably needs to be updated and revised...

That is one incredible fish but I will put my c*ck on the block and be prepared to lose a few inches that it is a rhom and not a "true niger" as you put it.









I suggest you PM Frank "Hastatus" for clarification on names.

Jay


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

How old do you guy's think that Rhom is???
NICE RHOM THOUGH!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

redpiranhas4 said:


> this is a true niger from my book
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...8&#entry1515338


The book is wrong on scientific name, as Im sure they are a few other errors in the book.

It boils down to there is no S. Niger piranha recognized by science....


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

this sucks, i juss got rid of all my p's... i want a rhom again!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

All i have to say is that is the most beautiful rhom i have ever seen, neverminf the most beautiflul piranah i have ever seen great color great size and no damage to anything i would do anything for a fish like that best piranah i have ever seen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

THAT IS THE SEXIEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN!







THE SETUP IS BALLSY INDEED. THAT f*cker IS NOT MISSING ANY MEALS EITHER.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

That's definitely a "showcase" fish.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL






















































maybe this is funny cuse i'm buzzed

but none the less that is a nice fish and looks as though he ate a small child before leaving Peru


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow


----------



## Daves (Aug 29, 2004)

a_plus1234 said:


> I'd like to share some pics of my 13" true niger just recently imported


Kool Pira!!!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice rhom. He is a big guy


----------

